
Ask HN: What are the most useful Chrome extensions? - beforelight
In other words, what are your favorite Chrome extensions and why?<p>My top 3 most used Chrome extensions to help with productivity and stay focused while coding.<p>Tabs Outliner | https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;tabs-outliner&#x2F;eggkanocgddhmamlbiijnphhppkpkmkl<p>Papaly - Bookmarker | https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;new-tab-bookmark-speed-di&#x2F;pdcohkhhjbifkmpakaiopnllnddofbbn<p>Limitless - Productivity Manager | https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;be-limitless&#x2F;jdpnljppdhjpafeaokemhcggofohekbp
======
xpop2027
OneTab [!!!!]:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbolifaimnlloiipkdnihall?hl=en-
US)

Evernote Clipper: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/evernote-web-
clipp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/evernote-web-
clipper/pioclpoplcdbaefihamjohnefbikjilc?hl=en-US)

Buffer:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/buffer/mjojodpkaee...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/buffer/mjojodpkaeeclkgaidibcbknlhjflhle?hl=en-
US)

Last Pass: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lastpass-free-
pass...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lastpass-free-password-
ma/hdokiejnpimakedhajhdlcegeplioahd?hl=en-US)

Rapportive:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rapportive/hihakjf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rapportive/hihakjfhbmlmjdnnhegiciffjplmdhin?hl=en-
US)

Checker Plus for Gmail: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/checker-
plus-for-g...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/checker-plus-for-
gmail/oeopbcgkkoapgobdbedcemjljbihmemj?hl=en-US)

------
scrollaway
JSONView:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jsonview/chklaanhf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jsonview/chklaanhfefbnpoihckbnefhakgolnmc?hl=en)

OneTab: [http://www.one-tab.com/](http://www.one-tab.com/)

Privacy Badger:
[https://www.eff.org/privacybadger](https://www.eff.org/privacybadger)

~~~
rejfyl
First time I've heard of OneTab and checking it out now.

~~~
xpop2027
I LOVE OneTab!

~~~
pathikrit
OneTab is awesome!

------
steveridout
Momentum |
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/momentum/laookkfkn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/momentum/laookkfknpbbblfpciffpaejjkokdgca?hl=en)

This displays a beautiful photograph on your "New Tab" page instead of a list
of your most visited sites, which if you're anything like me is
procrastination central. It serves as a reminder for me to slow down, stay
focussed, and not obsessively check news, Hacker News, etc... (yep, it's not
exactly working at the moment ;-)

It also allows you to specify a main task for the day to keep you focussed but
I only occasionally use that.

~~~
berwin
I also find Earth View from Google Maps as a fun extension too. It sets your
new tab to a random location on Google Maps and you can open up the location
in the Maps for more in depth looks.

Earth View from Google Maps |
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/earth-view-from-
go...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/earth-view-from-google-
ma/bhloflhklmhfpedakmangadcdofhnnoh)

------
mfkp
My essentials:

Disconnect:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disconnect/jeoacaf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disconnect/jeoacafpbcihiomhlakheieifhpjdfeo)

Edit this Cookie:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/editthiscookie/fng...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/editthiscookie/fngmhnnpilhplaeedifhccceomclgfbg)

HN Collapse: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collapse/bbkfcamiocfccgmcjngdljolljhifdph)

HTTPS Everywhere: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/https-
everywhere/g...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/https-
everywhere/gcbommkclmclpchllfjekcdonpmejbdp)

JSON Prettifier: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
prettifier/kc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
prettifier/kccpfgilgmgbipamhohknpokhibinhhj)

Postman: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman-rest-
clien...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman-rest-
client/fdmmgilgnpjigdojojpjoooidkmcomcm)

uBlock:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm)

~~~
mcantelon
I've been using REST Console, which is useful, but sounds like Postman may
have more features.

~~~
joshstrange
Postman is an awesome tool that I highly recommend! It's awesome to be able to
export your work and share it with co-workers as well.

~~~
Zikes
+1 for Postman, I use it all the time. The history feature is especially great
for me.

------
hamhamed
My adblock is uBlock:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm)

I also use Ghostery to block more scripts that slow sites down, and to block
Google Analytics for my startup (so no faking stats):
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ghostery/mlomiejdf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ghostery/mlomiejdfkolichcflejclcbmpeaniij)

I'm also a half marketer, so I use Alexa, Similar Web, Moz toolbar, and Open
SEO [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/open-seo-
statsform...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/open-seo-
statsformerly-pa/hbdkkfheckcdppiaiabobmennhijkknn)

~~~
ende42
µBlock is great. I used Ghostery first and then Disconnect. But with µBlock in
advanced mode I can block facebook.com on all sites but facebook, twitter.com
on all site but twitter, and g+ on all sites but google.

------
lalwanivikas
Streamkeys[1]:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/streamkeys/ekpipjo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/streamkeys/ekpipjofdicppbepocohdlgenahaneen?hl=en)

AdBlock(not ABP):
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock/gighmmpiob...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom?hl=en)

And Clearly:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clearly/iooicodkii...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clearly/iooicodkiihhpojmmeghjclgihfjdjhj?hl=en)

Because I just can't imagine my browser without them :)

[1]: [http://streamkeys.com/](http://streamkeys.com/)

~~~
navbaker
Just curious, why specifically AdBlock and not ABP?

~~~
hardcandy
Adblock Plus has completely sold out due to their ''acceptable ads'' policy
which whitelists 300+ ad feeds including most native ad networks (taboola,
outbrain) and even some banner display ads now - basically, anybody who will
pay them a little ransom. How can you claim to be an adblock client when you
purposefully don't block the majority of ads?!

Adblock is a category of apps not a single company. There are plenty of
alternatives to support. As mentioned, uBlock is excellent. I hope they don't
pursue the same commercial path as they become more popular.

------
petekp
Google Dictionary is one I use frequently, every day. Just double-click a word
to see its definition.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-
dictionary-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-dictionary-
by-goog/mgijmajocgfcbeboacabfgobmjgjcoja)

~~~
donut2d
On Mac you can use a 3-finger tap on a world or select "Look Up In Dictionary"
from the context menu to look it up in the dictionary and Wikipedia.

~~~
Betelgeuse90
A bit off-topic but since I got a Mac and found out about this - Google
Dictionary became obsolete. The Mac dictionary works offline as well so I'm
able to look things up during commutes without WiFi.

------
ArekDymalski
TL;DR Link Preview - great for reading short summaries before you click the
link. It's a shame that no so many people use it.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/link-
preview/ohmam...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/link-
preview/ohmamcbkcmfalompaelgoepcnbnpiioe?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-
dialog)

Diigo - much better than Evernote IMO.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/diigo-web-
collecto...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/diigo-web-collector-
captu/oojbgadfejifecebmdnhhkbhdjaphole?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-
dialog)

Readability Redux - for distraction free reading
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/readability-
redux/...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/readability-
redux/jggheggpdocamneaacmfoipeehedigia?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-
dialog)

OneTab - to tame the tab chaos.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbolifaimnlloiipkdnihall?utm_source=chrome-
app-launcher-info-dialog)

------
jibberia
Cloud to Butt Plus: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cloud-to-butt-
plus...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cloud-to-butt-
plus/apmlngnhgbnjpajelfkmabhkfapgnoai?hl=en)

It adds just a small bit of delight to my daily tech web browsing. Highly
recommended for the occasional chuckle.

------
Mister_Snuggles
If you're looking for one to install on a machine that a co-worker forgot to
lock, I recommend nCage:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ncage/hnbmfljfohgh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ncage/hnbmfljfohghaepamnfokgggaejlmfol?hl=en)

------
galfarragem
My top 3 of not mentioned chrome extensions:

Extensity (enable/disable chrome extensions) -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/extensity/jjmflmam...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/extensity/jjmflmamggggndanpgfnpelongoepncg)

Batch Fatkun (great image downloader) -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fatkun-batch-
downl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fatkun-batch-download-
ima/nnjjahlikiabnchcpehcpkdeckfgnohf?hl=pt-PT)

[!!!] Kiwi amazon price compare (compares prices between multiple Amazon
websites) - [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kiwi-amazon-
price-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kiwi-amazon-price-
compare/boimmijjjbmmajmcfnakcdkbgjogokko?hl=fr)

------
skurks
Edit This Cookie -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/editthiscookie/fng...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/editthiscookie/fngmhnnpilhplaeedifhccceomclgfbg?hl=en)

SPOF-Matic (simulate 3rd party resources being unavailable)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/spof-o-
matic/plikh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/spof-o-
matic/plikhggfbplemddobondkeogomgoodeg?utm_source=gmail)

JSONView
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jsonview/chklaanhf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jsonview/chklaanhfefbnpoihckbnefhakgolnmc?hl=en)

------
cead_ite
Vimium:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogba...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogbaibhgnhhndojpepiihcmeb)

~~~
itsamenathan
Also cvim: [https://github.com/1995eaton/chromium-
vim](https://github.com/1995eaton/chromium-vim)

------
kanzure
Is there anything like Tabs Outliner but attached to the same window? More
like Tree Style Tabs. At this point I may even be willing to run mitmproxy to
inject an iframe into every page or something :(

~~~
dmtintner
There's TabMan. I think it has a much nicer interface
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabman-tabs-
manage...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabman-tabs-
manager/hgmnkflcjcohihpdcniifjbafcdelhlm?hl=en)

------
steveridout
Apologies for the shameless plug, but I've made a Chrome extension which
should be useful for anyone learning a foreign language:

Readlang | [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/readlang-web-
reade...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/readlang-web-
reader/odpdkefpnfejbfnmdilmfhephfffmfoh)

It allows you to read web-pages in your target language, translate the words
and phrases you don't know, and review them all later with flashcards which
include some context from the original source.

------
DonnyV
Checker Plus for GMAIL - access gmail emails

Send from Gmail - create an email with a link of the site your on pasted in
gmail

Cool Clock - clock

Hangouts - send SMS right from the browser

Google Calendar - nice list of up coming events in calendar and create new
ones

BoogleMarks - search and access your Google Bookmarks

ColorZilla - take color sample from web sites and color picker

EditThisCookie - edit and manage cookies of current site

Awesome Screen Capture - capture entire page and crop options and save options

Visual Event - see javascript code attached to DOM events and see how many
events are attached to a DOM node.

IE Tab - use IE render engine in Chrome for old sites.

------
kendallpark
## Currently

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/currently/ojhmphdk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/currently/ojhmphdkpgbibohbnpbfiefkgieacjmh?hl=en)

beautiful extension that replaces the "New Tab" with this week's weather. It's
remarkably useful to one that never can be bothered to check the weather and
the design is top-notch.

## Stay Focusd

Great way to limit time on distraction sites. I have ten minutes of Facebook
time a day.

------
sjkaliski
Point: [http://www.getpoint.co/](http://www.getpoint.co/)

Awesome chrome extension for sending links to friends & chatting about them.

~~~
forgotpasswd3x
This is so cool! I hope they put out Firefox and Safari versions in future.

------
belowsanity
Definitely going to check out Limitless since I'm currently using StayFocused.

1\. Adblocker |
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock/gighmmpiob...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom)

2\. Stayfocused |
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stayfocusd/laankej...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stayfocusd/laankejkbhbdhmipfmgcngdelahlfoji)

3\. Papaly | [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-
bookmark-s...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-bookmark-
speed-di/pdcohkhhjbifkmpakaiopnllnddofbbn)

4\. Codota |
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/codota/cnpdaoipdfb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/codota/cnpdaoipdfbkpdbdpmceeejdaabiebcb)

5\. ZenHub for GitHub | [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/zenhub-for-
github/...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/zenhub-for-
github/ogcgkffhplmphkaahpmffcafajaocjbd)

~~~
minot
See also uBlock
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/µblock/cjpalhdlnbp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/µblock/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm)
for ad blocking.

~~~
belowsanity
I actually have that running on Firefox. For some reason my Chrome had random
memory leak spikes from uBlock.

~~~
gorhill
> random memory leak spikes from uBlock

Chromium issue 441500:

"Popup UI of extensions causes systematic memory leaks" [1]

Related?

This was finally fixed yesterday, but we will probably have to wait until
Chromium 43 for the fix.

[1]
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=441500](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=441500)

------
orangedev
\- Hacker news special [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-special-
an-addi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-special-an-addition-
to/cchaceegbflphbdpfocjalgjhjoahiia?hl=en-US)

\- New tab GRE, A new word and it's meaning shows up every time I open a new
tab, looks cool too. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-
gre/bkddfb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-
gre/bkddfbmbmeokaebfmhacebieokjggaoh?hl=en)

\- Plays a random song every time I click on it, its fun
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/random-
song/epeedg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/random-
song/epeedgbmcfklcjnefkjpgdeidkppgjbl?hl=en)

\- Remove element, helps me read peacefully
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/click-to-remove-
el...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/click-to-remove-
element/jcgpghgjhhahcefnfpbncdmhhddedhnk?hl=en)

------
nchammas
Markdown Here [1]

It lets me write stuff on Gmail/Inbox or a number of a other sites in
Markdown.

Then I hit Control + Option + M (on OS X) and bam, it coverts the Markdown to
neat HTML.

It's really great for writing technical emails with code snippets and stuff.
You even get syntax highlighting for those code snippets, too.

[1] [http://markdown-here.com/](http://markdown-here.com/)

------
UniZero
Magnetify - Redirect Spotify web links to software |
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/magnetify/llopembj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/magnetify/llopembjhlbkgfoldjldjlecjkggiieo?utm_source=chrome-
app-launcher-info-dialog)

Recent bookmarks - Button to show recent bookmarks |
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/recent-
bookmarks/o...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/recent-
bookmarks/olndffocioplakeilhkgenfgdincjlpn?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-
info-dialog)

Google Quick Scroll - Jumps to section on page containing your search terms |
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-quick-
scrol...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-quick-
scroll/okanipcmceoeemlbjnmnbdibhgpbllgc?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-
dialog)

------
FilterJoe
The Great Suspender: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspende...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspender/klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg?hl=en)

Combined with Session Buddy:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/session-
buddy/edac...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/session-
buddy/edacconmaakjimmfgnblocblbcdcpbko?hl=en)

Those who routinely keep 10+ tabs open may be motivated to switch to Firefox
or Opera due to slow browser start. The above 2 extensions solve the issue. I
explain in more detail here:

[http://www.filterjoe.com/2015/01/23/best-
browsers-2015-which...](http://www.filterjoe.com/2015/01/23/best-
browsers-2015-which-browser-is-best-for-you/#ManyTabs)

------
winry
JSONView is really useful to see formatted json text
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jsonview/chklaanhf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jsonview/chklaanhfefbnpoihckbnefhakgolnmc?utm_source=chrome-
app-launcher-info-dialog)

------
olegp
µBlock:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm)

LiveReload:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/livereload/jnihajb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/livereload/jnihajbhpnppcggbcgedagnkighmdlei)

StartHQ:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/starthq/ilcpdgfepi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/starthq/ilcpdgfepihaomggobhmfiimflngbcoh)
\- this is something I've been working on for a while, let's you launch web
apps quickly and search inside them, like Spotlight on the Mac but for web
apps

~~~
bbrks
StartHQ looks really cool, but I've just tried setting my password and got a
generic 'password incorrect' error.

My password was 100 chars (mixed) in length, but I also tried shorter ones,
down to 15 chars. Now for some reason, all starthq.com pages are blank so I
can't reset any credentials.

Any ideas?

Edit: Fixed by clearing localstorage on the domain. Angular really didn't like
whatever I did!

~~~
olegp
Sorry about the hassle. I've seen this bug in the wild before but have had a
hard time trying to reproduce it. Will apply a fix that will address the
symptoms, if not the root cause.

------
jasdeepsingh
Ghostery: Privacy Manager |
[https://www.ghostery.com/en/](https://www.ghostery.com/en/)

1Password: Password Manager |
[https://agilebits.com/onepassword](https://agilebits.com/onepassword)

Tape: Pixel Perfect Grid Rulers |
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tape/jmfleijdbicil...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tape/jmfleijdbicilompnnombcbkcgidbefb)

Page Ruler Chrome: | [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/page-
ruler/jlpkojj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/page-
ruler/jlpkojjdgbllmedoapgfodplfhcbnbpn?hl=en)

------
stathisg
Here's my list:

Postman - REST Client: This is actually an app and not just an extension, but
I need to mention it since it's an amazing tool for anyone building or using
APIs - [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman-rest-
clien...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman-rest-
client/fdmmgilgnpjigdojojpjoooidkmcomcm?hl=en)

Web Developer - [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/web-
developer/bfba...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/web-
developer/bfbameneiokkgbdmiekhjnmfkcnldhhm)

Evernote Web Clipper: a must-have for anyone using Evernote -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/evernote-web-
clipp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/evernote-web-
clipper/pioclpoplcdbaefihamjohnefbikjilc?hl=en)

Speed Dial 2: yet another new tab screen replacement -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/speed-
dial-2/jpfpe...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/speed-
dial-2/jpfpebmajhhopeonhlcgidhclcccjcik?hl=en)

LastPass: Switched to LastPass from 1Password, and I never looked back -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lastpass-free-
pass...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lastpass-free-password-
ma/hdokiejnpimakedhajhdlcegeplioahd?hl=en)

Extensity: A quite useful extension to quickly enable/disable... other
extensions -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/extensity/jjmflmam...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/extensity/jjmflmamggggndanpgfnpelongoepncg?hl=en)

Full Page Screen Capture - [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/full-
page-screen-c...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/full-page-screen-
capture/fdpohaocaechififmbbbbbknoalclacl?hl=en)

JSONView: Formats and validates JSON -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jsonview/chklaanhf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jsonview/chklaanhfefbnpoihckbnefhakgolnmc?hl=en)

------
uptownhr
Startuptabs:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/startuptabscom/bkn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/startuptabscom/bknfklfehllgmnbmlhejjoalkimnikfc)

Gethoneybadger:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gethoneybadger/lgh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gethoneybadger/lghkpiminfjebgiflcclpkipidkkdikb?hl=en)

~~~
jaequery
I second GetHoneybadger, incredibly useful for pulling up domain traffic/whois
etc...

------
imkevinxu
Mark All as Read - [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mark-all-as-
read/h...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mark-all-as-
read/hocgdeifbnjnhhjiphmooojohmahocdl?hl=en-US&gl=US)

I build this extension a couple of days ago, one-click button to mark all
links as read so it's easier to scan through sites like HN or Craigslist to
find what's new

------
krat0sprakhar
I'm surprised no one has mentioned Ilya Gregorik's Video Speed controller[0].
It is a delight to watch tech videos / presentations / tutorials on youtube
and other websites.

[0] - [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/video-speed-
contro...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/video-speed-
controller/nffaoalbilbmmfgbnbgppjihopabppdk)

------
pentium10
Lazarus: Form Recovery - Autosaves everything you type so you can easily
recover from form-killing timeouts, crashes and network errors.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lazarus-form-
recov...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lazarus-form-
recovery/loljledaigphbcpfhfmgopdkppkifgno)

------
stcredzero
OneTab.

You can very quickly "bin" groups of tabs and save them in a format which I
treat as a "stack." It would be even better if the OneTab page were searchable
by content behind the links, but it's not a sorely felt need. Find in the page
and Google are handy enough. It also saves a lot of resources that would
otherwise be used by Chrome.

------
pauloteixeira
Use Panda ([https://usepanda.com/](https://usepanda.com/)) Pocket
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-to-
pocket/nil...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-to-
pocket/niloccemoadcdkdjlinkgdfekeahmflj?hl=pt-PT))

~~~
donut2d
I cannot figure out how to actually use Panda. There don't seem to be any
signup or download/install links on that page.

~~~
forgotpasswd3x
There is (or at least should be) a link that says "Download for Chrome" right
in the center of the page.

It takes you to [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/panda-4-news-
inspi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/panda-4-news-
inspiration/haafibkemckmbknhfkiiniobjpgkebko)

------
bearbin
uBlock -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm?hl=en)

PushBullet -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pushbullet/chlffgp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pushbullet/chlffgpmiacpedhhbkiomidkjlcfhogd?hl=en)

Hckr News - [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hckr-
news/mnlaodle...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hckr-
news/mnlaodleonmmfkdhfofamacceeikgecp)

LastPass - [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lastpass-free-
pass...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lastpass-free-password-
ma/hdokiejnpimakedhajhdlcegeplioahd)

------
baisong
Life-changing browser automation: [http://crontabs.org](http://crontabs.org)

------
avinassh
Adblock Vocab, instead of ads shows GRE words and you add your own words too -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock-
vocab/lbfm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock-
vocab/lbfmoajlkianapihjoccnjmflalimbln?hl=en)

------
yourfriendbrett
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sleeping-
corgis/ae...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sleeping-
corgis/aeoigchbenpdnffkojonledmhhdkpfjh?hl=en)

Replace all the images on the web with sleeping corgis! What could be better?

------
pepijndevos
I'm soon releasing the most useless(but fun) extension, which will allow you
to play Gen 1 and 2 Pokemon games over the internet on a real Game Boy:
[https://github.com/pepijndevos/TCPoke](https://github.com/pepijndevos/TCPoke)

------
thescribe
SafeScript:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/scriptsafe/oiigbmn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/scriptsafe/oiigbmnaadbkfbmpbfijlflahbdbdgdf?hl=en)
\- Remove a lot of excess javascript.

------
kirk21
Streamus (!!) -- listen to music in your browser
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/streamus/jbnkffmin...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/streamus/jbnkffmindojffecdhbbmekbmkkfpmjd?hl=en)

------
spitcode
Header Hacker for modifying http headers on the fly:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/header-
hacker/phnf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/header-
hacker/phnffahgegfkcobeaapbenpmdnkifigc?hl=en)

------
alexu
Craigslist Notifications [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/popup-
notification...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/popup-
notifications-for-c/aenadocogjnkbmchfnkpipdinoleakbj)

------
enji
LinkMaster to make short links:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/linkmaster/mdgncmf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/linkmaster/mdgncmfemcgcpdmchnenmkgfdpedokgo)

------
encoderer
Domain Switcher: For switching between dev/stage/prod/individual ec2
hosts/etc.

Incognito Filter: Always load certain pages in Incognito mode.

------
aerovistae
Hands Free for Chrome, for the disabled. Lets you navigate and control nearly
everything using just your voice.

Full Disclosure: I wrote it.

------
koberstein
I love awesome screenshot because it allows you to take a screenshot of the
entire page.

------
arikrak
Here are my extensions: Lastpass, Adblock, Pocket, Tab scissors, Email all
tabs...

------
snissn
Has anyone had any success launching products onto the google chrome store?

------
joshstrange
* Authy - Authy: Two-Factor Authentication from your PC ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gaedmjdfmmahhbjefc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gaedmjdfmmahhbjefcbgaolhhanlaolb))

* EditThisCookie - EditThisCookie is a cookie manager. You can add, delete, edit, search, protect and block cookies! ([http://www.editthiscookie.com/](http://www.editthiscookie.com/))

* Faviconize Google - Adds favicons to each link offered by Google search results ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fijobgpmmkilncagcl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fijobgpmmkilncagclaejpjlccfhopdo))

* Hackbook - Follow/unfollow, news feed and notifications for Hacker News ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/logdfcelflpgcbfebi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/logdfcelflpgcbfebibbeajmhpofckjh))

* HackerNew - The best Hacker News extension, making HN quicker and more useful since 2012. ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lgoghlndihpmbbgmbp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lgoghlndihpmbbgmbpjohilcphbfhddd)) (IMHO HackBook > HackerNew)

* Hover Zoom - Enlarge thumbnails on mouse over. Works on many sites (Facebook, Twitter, Flickr, Reddit, Amazon, Tumblr, etc). ([http://hoverzoom.net/](http://hoverzoom.net/))

* HTTPS Everywhere - Encrypt the Web! Automatically use HTTPS security on many sites. ([https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere](https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere))

* JSONView - Validate and view JSON documents ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chklaanhfefbnpoihc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chklaanhfefbnpoihckbnefhakgolnmc))

* Lazarus: Form Recovery - Autosaves everything you type so you can easily recover from form-killing timeouts, crashes and network errors. ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/loljledaigphbcpfhf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/loljledaigphbcpfhfmgopdkppkifgno))

* Mailto: for Gmail™ - Makes mailto: links open a Gmail™ compose window. Nothing more, nothing less. ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dgkkmcknielgdhebim...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dgkkmcknielgdhebimdnfahpipajcpjn))

* Media Keys by Sway.fm - Media keys support for online radio and streaming music apps. ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/icckhjgjjompfgoiid...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/icckhjgjjompfgoiidainoapgjepncej))

* Personal Blocklist (by Google) - Blocks domains/hosts from appearing in your Google search results. ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nolijncfnkgaikbjbd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nolijncfnkgaikbjbdaogikpmpbdcdef))

* Postman - REST Client (Packaged App) - ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fhbjgbiflinjbdggeh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fhbjgbiflinjbdggehcddcbncdddomop))

* PrettyPrint - JavaScript and CSS formatter/syntax highlighter ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nipdlgebaanapcphbc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nipdlgebaanapcphbcidpmmmkcecpkhg))

* Privacy Badger - Privacy Badger Beta release: Block Spying ads & invisible trackers ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pkehgijcmpdhfbdbbn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pkehgijcmpdhfbdbbnkijodmdjhbjlgp))

* Reddit Enhancement Suite - Reddit Enhancement Suite - a group of enhancements for browsing Reddit ([http://redditenhancementsuite.com/](http://redditenhancementsuite.com/))

* Smile Always - Redirects any www.amazon.com page to smile.amazon.com ([http://www.smilealways.io/](http://www.smilealways.io/))

* stackoverflowerizer - Always redirect to stackoverflow from pages that just copy content, like efreedom, questionhub, answerspice. ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gledhololmniapejef...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gledhololmniapejefjfocffkhoamlll))

* Stylish - Restyle the web with Stylish, a user styles manager. Stylish lets you easily install themes and skins for many popular sites. ([http://userstyles.org/](http://userstyles.org/))

~~~
tremendo
I replaced Hover Zoom with Hover Free some time ago, after the original
started betraying my trust, I enable Hover Free even on incognito mode
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hover-
free/hcmnngg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hover-
free/hcmnnggnaofmhflgomfjfbndngdoogkj) My other favorite extensions: Vimium,
Privacy Badger, Session Manager

------
Mayra
Eu quero hacker School Of Dragon

------
jdmoreira
xTab saved my life!

"Limit maximum number of open tabs."

------
lie07
uBlock, Last Pass, and Vimium.

------
adad95
Required: Pocket => [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-to-
pocket/nil...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-to-
pocket/niloccemoadcdkdjlinkgdfekeahmflj) Chrome to Phone =>
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-chrome-
to-p...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-chrome-to-phone-
ex/oadboiipflhobonjjffjbfekfjcgkhco) µBlock =>
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm)
feedly =>
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/feedly/hipbfijinpc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/feedly/hipbfijinpcgfogaopmgehiegacbhmob)
RSS => [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rss-
subscription-e...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rss-subscription-
extensio/nlbjncdgjeocebhnmkbbbdekmmmcbfjd)

Sites Enhancement: Hacker News Enhancement Suite =>
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhanc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm) Reddit Enhancement Suite =>
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reddit-
enhancement...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reddit-enhancement-
suite/kbmfpngjjgdllneeigpgjifpgocmfgmb) Ratings Preview for YouTube =>
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ratings-preview-
fo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ratings-preview-for-
youtu/cgbhdenfmgbagncdmgbholejjpmmiank) Magic Actions for YouTube =>
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/magic-actions-
for-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/magic-actions-for-
youtube/abjcfabbhafbcdfjoecdgepllmpfceif)

DEV Tools: Postman => [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman-rest-
clien...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman-rest-
client/fdmmgilgnpjigdojojpjoooidkmcomcm) JSON Formatter =>
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
formatter/bcj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
formatter/bcjindcccaagfpapjjmafapmmgkkhgoa) Web Developer =>
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/web-
developer/bfba...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/web-
developer/bfbameneiokkgbdmiekhjnmfkcnldhhm) PageSpeed Insights =>
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pagespeed-
insights...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pagespeed-insights-by-
goo/gplegfbjlmmehdoakndmohflojccocli)

------
Fuzzwah
I'm a bit of an extension whore:

jetzt (speed reading extension)
[https://github.com/ds300/jetzt](https://github.com/ds300/jetzt) chime
(centralized notifications)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chime/lkdfkbkkfdhh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chime/lkdfkbkkfdhhfnhgbphecddnpfnoedke)
chromium wheel smooth scroller (I hate browsing with out it now)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/khpcanbeojalbkpgpm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/khpcanbeojalbkpgpmjpdkjnkfcgfkhb)
clearly
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clearly/iooicodkii...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clearly/iooicodkiihhpojmmeghjclgihfjdjhj)
diigo (for collecting things from the web)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/diigo-web-
collecto...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/diigo-web-collector-
captu/oojbgadfejifecebmdnhhkbhdjaphole) disconnect (to avoid tracking)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disconnect/jeoacaf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disconnect/jeoacafpbcihiomhlakheieifhpjdfeo)
hn enhancement suite [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhanc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm) lastpass (duh)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lastpass-free-
pass...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lastpass-free-password-
ma/hdokiejnpimakedhajhdlcegeplioahd) onetab
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbolifaimnlloiipkdnihall)
reddit enhancement suite [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reddit-
enhancement...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reddit-enhancement-
suite/kbmfpngjjgdllneeigpgjifpgocmfgmb) save to website (I made this to save
images to my webserver) [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-to-
website/ij...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-to-
website/ijgbimdkjipnhhlcfcanbjkjgbfaomnp) window expander for youtube
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/window-expander-
fo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/window-expander-for-
youtu/fkpaakpeehepibjpdmoocdaonognfiog) µblock
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm)

~~~
joshstrange
You need to put 2 new lines after each line so it formats correctly, like
this:

jetzt (speed reading extension)
[https://github.com/ds300/jetzt](https://github.com/ds300/jetzt)

chime (centralized notifications)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chime/lkdfkbkkfdhh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chime/lkdfkbkkfdhhfnhgbphecddnpfnoedke)

chromium wheel smooth scroller (I hate browsing with out it now)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/khpcanbeojalbkpgpm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/khpcanbeojalbkpgpmjpdkjnkfcgfkhb)

clearly
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clearly/iooicodkii...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clearly/iooicodkiihhpojmmeghjclgihfjdjhj)

diigo (for collecting things from the web)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/diigo-web-
collecto...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/diigo-web-collector-
captu/oojbgadfejifecebmdnhhkbhdjaphole)

disconnect (to avoid tracking)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disconnect/jeoacaf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disconnect/jeoacafpbcihiomhlakheieifhpjdfeo)

hn enhancement suite [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhanc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm)

lastpass (duh) [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lastpass-free-
pass...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lastpass-free-password-
ma/hdokiejnpimakedhajhdlcegeplioahd)

onetab
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbolifaimnlloiipkdnihall)

reddit enhancement suite [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reddit-
enhancement...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reddit-enhancement-
suite/kbmfpngjjgdllneeigpgjifpgocmfgmb)

save to website (I made this to save images to my webserver)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-to-
website/ij...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-to-
website/ijgbimdkjipnhhlcfcanbjkjgbfaomnp)

window expander for youtube [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/window-
expander-fo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/window-expander-for-
youtu/fkpaakpeehepibjpdmoocdaonognfiog)

µblock
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm)

~~~
Fuzzwah
Thanks, I didn't notice the issue. I'm guessing that the hn enhancement suite
fixed it.

------
silasb
Google Cast

LiveReload

Vimium

Pocket

Chrome UA Spoofer

OneTab (now trying after I heard about it from another HNer)

Momentum

Postman

React Developer Tools

Reddit Enhancement Suite

Authy

------
joeyspn
1 - ABP

2 - Wappalyzer

3 - Awesome Screenshot

